# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  L'appartement d'un vrai "Fan" de Starwars

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Une collection faite sur 20 ans...







































C'est pas non plus  la port de toutes les bourses  ::mrgreen:: 

Et puis s'il y  de la poussire alors bonjour le mnage  ::aie:: 

En tout cas un vrai "Fanboy" de Starwars


-> Source

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

A ce stade, c'est plus du tout "fan", c'est 4-5 niveaux bien au-dessus  :;):

----------


## kOrt3x

c'est vraiment trs impressionnant !! chapeau  ::ccool::

----------


## lelutin

hallucinant....
a laisse rveur quand on sait le prix que a coute.
paralllement,j'ai compt 5 ordi  ::mrgreen:: .
par contre, on voit pas s'il a un lit... peut-tre sur le canap devant star wars en boucle. en tout cas, chouette appart (pas la dco star wars car je trouve a too much le salon seul, a va encore...)

----------


## Remizkn

Pas besoin de lit apparement c'est vrai. Puis toute les tls passent la mme saga en boucle! ::D:

----------


## Kenji

Ouep enfin une collection Star Wars o il manque la princesse leia en bikini chez Jabba le hut je suis pas sur que ce soit une vraie collection Star Wars  ::D:

----------


## Scorpi0

> Ouep enfin une collection Star Wars o il manque la princesse leia en bikini chez Jabba le hut je suis pas sur que ce soit une vraie collection Star Wars


Si si, la 16e, en petit par contre. Si j'avais du choisir, c'est pas Vador que j'aurai pris en grand  ::mouarf:: 
Par contre, on se demande ce que vient faire le Jack de Burton dans la collec ! (http://theoriens.com/wp-content/uplo...ars_Fan_13.jpg)

----------


## Invit

Fascinant...
J'oscille entre rire du mauvais got et avoir de la compassion pour son addiction.
C'est sur qu'une figurine de princesse Lela est la solution la plus simple pour garder une prsence fminine plus de cinq minutes dans ce dcor...

----------


## Davidbrcz

::love::  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::  ::love:: 
Je veux le mme.

(mon rve ultime tant d'avoir une pice de ce genre par grand thme (Star Wars, SDA, Mario/Nintendo, Resident Evil, Disney, Xmen/Comis/ ....) )

----------


## s4mk1ng

bon irralisable pour le budget mais perso j'aimerais avoir la mme et pour la figurine de leia... ::oops::

----------


## Lyche

::cfou::  a tourne par trs rond dans sa tte.

----------


## aityahia

C'est rien devant ce gars la.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlrNKl4n8HI&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - The Star Trek Apartment[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

Mon dieu on dirait un bon gros fake...j'ose esprer que s'en n'est un...

----------


## aityahia

> Mon dieu on dirait un bon gros fake...j'ose esprer que s'en n'est un...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U67CJqLUjA0"]YouTube - Star Trek Flat[/ame]

ce n'est pas un fake voici un petit reportage de la BBC. C'est fou ce que peut faire un fan.

----------

